# Hip replacement



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I may have asked this question before, but can´t find the thread.

Has anyone had a hip replacement?
If so is it successful ?
How long was the recovery period and anything else you can tell me about it please.
Hans is thinking he must have something done, but is very sceptical about it.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven't had one 

But I know of those that have

Normally these ops are very successful especially as Hans is healthy 

Recovery is very much down to the individual 

So much advancement in medical/ surgical procedures these days

But your consultant can and will advise and explain everything 

Sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I may have asked this question before, but can´t find the thread.
> 
> Has anyone had a hip replacement?
> If so is it successful ?
> ...


My business friend had one a couple of years ago, he put it off for as long as he could but eventually through the pain he succumbed and he has never looked back, within a couple of months he was back to his old self.

My mother has had three hip replacements but refused the last one, as she is now 100 I could see the reason for it


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

I had a new hip in 2010,and it gave a me a new lease of life.In my case I was off work for 3 months.But just a few years on,people seem to be back at work much sooner than that.So long as you follow the exercise regime given to you by the physio,recovery is fairly steady.
Before I had it done,although I was working I couldn't walk more than approx 2-300 yards,and lying in bed was torture.
All that's behind me now,thank goodness.Go for it!!
Peter.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> My business friend had one a couple of years ago, he put it off for as long as he could but eventually through the pain he succumbed and he has never looked back, within a couple of months he was back to his old self.
> 
> My mother has had three hip replacements but refused the last one, as she is now 100 I could see the reason for it


How I love that post

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine has worked perfectly for last 18 months and given a new lease of life.......................back to better than normal after say 3 months. 

I delayed because of fear of "a big operation"............of course some people do have complications,especially if overweight...................BUT people ask on here about fears 

about say travelling in Europe...................well some people do have problems BUT for most of us it's a pleasure................so go ahead and be lucky.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a hip replacement in May 2016 - eight months ago - and it is wonderful. Like others say, a new lease of life. Before I had it done my mobility had deteriorated so much that I could barely get out of the van and couldn't walk far at all, it was too painful. It was pain all the time. Sleeping was difficult etc. I am not trying to whinge, merely demonstrate the enormous benefits of a new hip. Pain went instantly. Got out of bed first day after op, took tentative steps waiting for the customary pain and Lo, it had gone. It was no more. I couldn't believe it. Obviously, you have to take care after the op, follow advice re movement and exercise especially first six to eight weeks as there is a risk of dislocation until the muscles have knitted and strengthened, but it's a continuous gradual improvement. After three months I was cycling and walking like the bad hip had never happened. It was like being normal again. I have had several surgeries in the past, all with general anaesthetic, and to say I wasn't looking forward to this one is an understatement, however, it was amazingly easy. A doddle. They use epidural and what a difference. And no pain afterwards, either from the surgery or the old bad hip. 

Couldn't recommend a hip replacement highly enough.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Let me recount how a colleague of mine at school went through it.....

He is as nutty as a fruit cake in many ways and cycles EVERYWHERE, including London (from Exeter) if he needs to go there...

His hips became increasingly painful but he refused all analgesia and simply coped - including coaching the schools main squash team AND a rugby team AND a cricket team.....

Eventually he had to accept the need for surgery BUT he managed to persuade the Consultant surgeon (parent of a child in the school) to do the op. on the first day of the summer holiday AND to do both hips at once (virtually unheard of apparently).

He CYCLED to the hospital and locked the bike in the stairwell, all the staff of course told him that was crazy and that he would not be able to use it for several months. He refused to accept that.

He had the surgery and was discharged about 10 days later (I believe), he retrieved the bike and with the staff watching got on and set off (slowly admittedly), he made it home (took twice his normal time) and continued cycling every day from then on, he was back in full movement by the start of the autumn term 6 weeks later......

Mind over matter? High tolerance of pain? Sheer stupidity? No idea but he has not looked back at all and swears that the more you try, the quicker you recover..... The Consultant was staggered but admitted that he is an incredible character....

Go for it, but don't sit around feeling sorry for yourself, keep going and keep it working, recovery will be quicker and of a better standard - but I do not recommend cycling there......

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for your replies everyone,
Dave, I can assure you Hans doesn´t sit around feeling sorry for himself, in fact he hardly has time to sit and eat, he´s is a very busy person :laugh:
Can those who have had the op. tell me, how long were you in hospital (this is his biggest dread I think) and how was the physio handled, and for how many weeks?
In this country they go to way for a 3 weeks cure, something like the old convalescing.
Jan


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I was in for 4 days...........................surgeon wanted me walking on the day after the op...........................................physio was pretty poor and involved a sheet with a few exercises and how to walk up and down stairs with a stick.................that lasted 6 weeks I think. 
As I said it can be different depending on weight,age general fitness and attitude 

It seems to me he is looking for excuses/reasons not to have it done......................I think I did the samethinking it's not too bad etc. Just get it booked


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> I was in for 4 days...........................surgeon wanted me walking on the day after the op...........................................physio was pretty poor and involved a sheet with a few exercises and how to walk up and down stairs with a stick.................that lasted 6 weeks I think.
> As I said it can be different depending on weight,age general fitness and attitude
> 
> It seems to me he is looking for *excuses/reasons *not to have it done......................I think I did the samethinking it's not too bad etc. Just get it booked


Hit the nail on the head there.
He says, "what am I going to do in a hospital for a week." if he could take his lathe, a saw bench and a few more tools and something to work on he´d be alright :grin2:
I think we will get there in the end, he needs gentle persuasion.
Jan


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a hip resurfacing done in 2001 and very rarely think about it now - unless I read a post like yours Jan.
Fortunately I had just moved house and was able to afford the £10000 for the private opp. It was 3 times the price I have ever paid for a vehicle but it was very well worth it. The NHS could not contribute -  - doctor said I was not in enough pain  Within 2 years I was off skiing again. Very short stay in the hospital but it did take me longer to cast away the stick than I had expected - I understand things have much improved since then.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

I was in hospital four days. Out of bed walking first day after op, with a zimmer. Next day with two sticks. Physio provided in hospital was rubbish. Two visits, one to show me how to begin moving my leg to exercise the new hip and the second visit to see if I could manage a couple of stairs. Nurses did assist me to get out of bed the first couple of days: it is weird trying to move the 'bad' leg, the muscles just don't respond at first. A sheet of paper with exercises and advice and that's your whack. I went straight from hospital to a campsite, having decided I would prefer to be in the van rather than indoors in the house. That afternoon I was walking round the site with two sticks. I walked round site every day, about every hour for fifteen minutes, gradually increasing the distance. The joy of walking pain free was such that I couldn't get enough! Then down to one stick after about four weeks (I was advised not to be in a hurry to ditch two sticks because "new hips are precision engineering and you don't want to upset the newly restored balance"). Then threw away stick at six weeks, unless ground was uneven or I went for a long walk when I would tire and a stick was helpful. Religious commitment to the recommended exercises is important. There is a mountain of info on the web. 

Just tell him to do it! He won't regret it. 

I have just read an article about how they are cutting down on elective hip replacement in England - saving money!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Daughter is a physio and her advice would be to do the exercises, as said above, religiously. Husband had two knees done, at once, a few years ago. He, like Hans, is a very busy, practical person and dreaded the hospital stay. He was virtually chair bound, however, by the time the op took place so was used to reading and amusing himself. Hospital was a bit of a social time in the end for him for a change. The only people on his ward who did not do well were the overweight ones and the ones who were not committed to the exercises. 
Hans, like Chris, will get to the stage where he has no option but to go for the op or be chair bound. The trouble is you then have to wait on the list. Better to get on the list.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Daughter is a physio and her advice would be to do the exercises, as said above, religiously. Husband had two knees done, at once, a few years ago. He, like Hans, is a very busy, practical person and dreaded the hospital stay. He was virtually chair bound, however, by the time the op took place so was used to reading and amusing himself. Hospital was a bit of a social time in the end for him for a change. The only people on his ward who did not do well were the overweight ones and the ones who were not committed to the exercises.
> Hans, like Chris, will get to the stage where he has no option but to go for the op or be chair bound. The trouble is you then have to wait on the list. Better to get on the list.


Thanks Pat. Its a bit different here, I don´t think he will have much of a wait, there arn´t as many people in this part of the world :wink2:
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

baldlygo said:


> I had a hip resurfacing done in 2001 and very rarely think about it now - unless I read a post like yours Jan.
> Fortunately I had just moved house and was able to afford the £10000 for the private opp. It was 3 times the price I have ever paid for a vehicle but it was very well worth it. The NHS could not contribute -  - doctor said I was not in enough pain  Within 2 years I was off skiing again. Very short stay in the hospital but it did take me longer to cast away the stick than I had expected - I understand things have much improved since then.


That is very interesting, we have looked on the internet, unfortunatel Hans is 12 years out of date :serious: too old for that procedure it says, here in Germany anyway.
However we will look into it, maybe he can get it done privately as you did.
Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

MyGalSal said:


> I was in hospital four days. Out of bed walking first day after op, with a zimmer. Next day with two sticks. Physio provided in hospital was rubbish. Two visits, one to show me how to begin moving my leg to exercise the new hip and the second visit to see if I could manage a couple of stairs. Nurses did assist me to get out of bed the first couple of days: it is weird trying to move the 'bad' leg, the muscles just don't respond at first. A sheet of paper with exercises and advice and that's your whack. I went straight from hospital to a campsite, having decided I would prefer to be in the van rather than indoors in the house. That afternoon I was walking round the site with two sticks. I walked round site every day, about every hour for fifteen minutes, gradually increasing the distance. The joy of walking pain free was such that I couldn't get enough! Then down to one stick after about four weeks (I was advised not to be in a hurry to ditch two sticks because "new hips are precision engineering and you don't want to upset the newly restored balance"). Then threw away stick at six weeks, unless ground was uneven or I went for a long walk when I would tire and a stick was helpful. Religious commitment to the recommended exercises is important. There is a mountain of info on the web.
> Just tell him to do it! He won't regret it.
> I have just read an article about how they are cutting down on elective hip replacement in England - saving money!


He hasn´t seen this yet, you are obviously like me and don´t think about it, just get on with it kind of person.
When I had my breast cancer operation I had the opportunity to go away for 6 weeks on the German Kur, all the other women who had the same op did. I couldn´t see any point, I felt absolutely fine and came home to recover in my own home with my man and animals, I would have been most miserable seperated from them for 6 weeks and it didn´t take 6 week before I was back to normal.
Hans detests being away from home, it is really his biggest worry (if thats the right word) he thinks it will take 6 months (a big chunk of the life he has left he thinks) away from him before he can get back to doing what he does now. 
Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris was working on the brakes of the van six weeks after his double knee replacement! He was able to do most things if he put his mind to it. He would support himself with a tall stool or on his sticks at his work bench. He would lie down to do low things like under sink plumbing etc. Life becomes more bearable once you are pain free. He always tells people, who are baulking at the op, that the day will come when they will beg to have it done and to not let it get to that stage before getting started on the process.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I had considered hip resurfacing but in the end went for the full replacement.........................I think they have had some problems with the resurfacing and leakage of metal particles into the body.

He should go for it.............................it will not get any better and it's not something to be done at a later age when you are not as fit as now ..................OR just get on with life and never mention it again ????


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Webby1 said:


> I had considered hip resurfacing but in the end went for the full replacement.........................I think they have had some problems with the resurfacing and leakage of metal particles into the body.
> ............


Yes there were some well published metal ion problems with *certain types* of metal hip resurfacing parts and also *the way that they were installed* However I think you will find that the Birmingham hip resurfacings have better success figures than any full replacements.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

As I understand it, the outcome is much better if its done before the patient gets "too far gone". Everyone I've known who's had it done has been pleased with the improvement in lifestyle. It stands to reason, the fitter and healthier one is the better the outcome,


----------

